# Getting a puppy - Suggestions please!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son is getting a German Shepherd puppy in a couple of weeks. She will be 8 weeks old, and will be crate training her in the house. I had a GSD YEARS ago, like... 20 years ago! Best dog I have known in my entire life, I was a teenager, learned from reading books - crate trained her, I took her to puppy school one day for help on basics - she was very well trained, leash trained to heel, etc. 
But I just can't remember how I did it all! I want to help my son, and even though she will be his, she will be a 'family' dog. 

Any good websites or videos anyone can recommend for getting started and refreshing my brain? We're borrowing a small crate, and will buy a bigger one with divider as she grows.

Blanket or something for her to sleep on in the crate? How often to let her out? I know take her out to potty and use that command and lots of praise when she does well. 
How often do you feed them? 

How often to do shots (she's going to the vet Mon to get shots/deworming/checkup). How often to worry about deworming? My Dad did help me with a lot of that stuff so I don't know. We just went to the vet when they said to go lol.

I trained her with a special harness that I bought from a catalog (no internet back then), so a good training harness recommendation?

She's getting a good feed, so we'll probably stick with what she is already eating.

I've been swamped, so I just haven't had time to research and read. I want to make sure we are prepared.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy. I'd do 3 to 4 feedings a day. Just follow the shot and worming schedule from the vet.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

for getting a new puppy!

Yep, after the first puppy checkup the vet should send you a postcard or call you whenever it's time to update shots. Puppies have to go to the vet a bit more often than adults though, since they're getting boosters, etc to follow up their first shots. You can ask the vet about de-worming. The bag of food (or can) should say on the back how often to feed puppies. The vet might sell harnesses, I know ours does and every vet I've been to has a small "store" of dog supplies.

Jeffers also has dog supplies: https://www.jefferspet.com/pages/dog

Here's some links that should help refresh your memory (they're from Pedigree since that's what we fed our dog as a puppy, we have since switched to a better food but for some reason that was the first website I thought of for puppy advice lol):

Our dog is an outside dog so not sure on crate training, sorry! Maybe one of the links addresses it.

https://www.pedigree.com/getting-a-new-dog/getting-a-puppy/puppy-starter-list

https://www.pedigree.com/dog-care/training/teaching-commands

https://www.pedigree.com/dog-care/training/10-best-training-tips

https://www.pedigree.com/dog-care/training/20-training-dos-and-don'ts

https://www.pedigree.com/getting-a-new-dog/getting-a-puppy/new-arrival-behavior-for-beginners

https://www.pedigree.com/dog-care/training/training-your-puppy-to-stay-off-the-furniture

https://www.pedigree.com/dog-care/training/choosing-the-best-collar-for-your-german-shepherd

Also, will you be getting her spayed? 

https://www.pedigree.com/dog-care/health/facts-about-spaying-and-neutering


----------



## #nubiantrouble (Jul 26, 2018)

Potty Train Well!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

GSD's are the best!!! Socialization with the breed is key, so take her everywhere you can!!! I'm jealous - LOVED mine - but way too many dogs to add one right now......of course we NEED PUPPY PICS!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

DHPP every 4 weeks until 16 weeks old. 
Distemper parvovirus parainfluenza and hepatitis series

Rabies between 12w and 6m

Lyme, lepto, bordetella depending on where you live.

HW test not before 6 months.

Spay if you’re going to is most beneficial for preventing cancer before first heat. After three heats it’s a wash but then you don’t have to worry about pyometra.

May want to spay after heats if her vulva is recessed to allow it to maybe grow better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You So Much Everyone! I will check out the links, and I will write down the shot info! The breeder is taking them to the vet, so I doubt it would be the same vet we use as I'd like to use the one that is around the corner who does fecals for me. 

We do want to have her spayed, so we will be looking into having that done sometime after the holidays when she is old enough (3 months right?).

I LOVE GSD's, they are my favorite breed. Back when I was 15 years old my parents were getting divorced, and I was doing a year of home schooling. I lived with my Dad, and he worked 2nd shift, so I was home by myself a lot in the city, which was a bit scary. 
She was 3 months old when we went and got her and she was the best dog I've known in my life, super smart, easy to crate train and train basic commands. I had her trained to heel, and she was very protective of us. She had a funny, energetic personality, and loved people, especially kids. I have so many fond memories of her... So I am praying my son's puppy will give him and the rest of us those kind of memories and loving experience


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You So Much Everyone! I will check out the links, and I will write down the shot info! The breeder is taking them to the vet, so I doubt it would be the same vet we use as I'd like to use the one that is around the corner who does fecals for me.
> 
> We do want to have her spayed, so we will be looking into having that done sometime after the holidays when she is old enough (3 months right?).
> 
> ...


 I hope she is amazing for ya'll too!

Puppies can be fixed very young, I think at about 8 weeks - it's called pediatric spaying. You can ask the vet when the minimum age is. When they are that young they heal very fast from the surgery and are back to bouncing around in no time.  When we got our kitten spayed that young she wouldn't stay still, wanted to literally JUMP around the morning after.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

More and more it is being recommended to hold off on spaying or neutering until the dog is 1-2 years old, so that the sex hormones can continue to have a say in growth and development as they are intended. Please search "early spay and neuter in dogs" and do the research yourself, before making your decision.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of good links.

Congrats on the new pup.
A lot of work ahead.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You can also get just an ovariectomy (versus traditional ovariohysterectomy), laser surgery, or laparoscopic surgery. I would advice against pediatric spaying. It has its place, but generally around 5-6 months is better.

The research is still out on the best time so I agree, look at the research and what is best for your situation.

It’s ok if the breeder starts the distemper series. They generally should give you proof of vaccination. When scheduling your first visit with your vet, time it 3-4 weeks out from the breeders dhpp (distemper) unless you have a contract that makes you have to go in sooner.


----------



## BC4goats (Jul 15, 2018)

You right about potty training, just take her out, use a command and praise if she does something, 4-5 times should be enough, before you try to "get something" on command. And be sure to take her out about 20 minutes after feeding (3 times daily), you will have the most success with the "big thing".


----------



## BC4goats (Jul 15, 2018)

The most important of all is to never say any command more than once, without making it happen. Otherwise, they do not really learn, but to disobey. The easiest way is to teach her commands when she is anyway doing something, just attach the word to action... for example, if you sure she is coming to you -call her... do not call her if she is busy with something and expect to come... If she leading nice, tell her heel, if she is sitting- sit, etc.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! Sorry for the delay on getting back to this discussion, it has been a crazy week. Finally I can try to concentrate on this! 
I'm assuming the puppies are getting canned dog food - I'm going to have my son ask. I know they are getting Taste of the Wild. 
I'm wondering if that is what she should stay on or if there is something else that is recommended. We want her to have good food, but don't have to be a real expensive food. I want to say when I had my dog years ago I started her out on Science Diet or something of that sort, but she ended up going to a cheaper food that she liked more as she got older.

Toys/chews. I know the cheap pig ears/bones are not safe, so I'm not sure what would be good and safe for her. I can not remember what I bought my GSD when she was a puppy. By a year old she preferred sticks and loved to fetch rocks lol.

Anything else anyone can suggest for starting out? We have Tractor Supply, and Petco nearby. Planning to look at & price crates at Petco this evening when we go to the grocery store. My son wants to shop on Black Friday for puppy necessities lol. 
We may buy the big one with divider, and just borrow a smaller crate from our friend.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those hard rubber toys you put pnut butter in are pretty indestructive. (Kong toys). But like any toy, over time they may get pieces eventually chewed off.
Puppies are great! :nod: (Had to add a new emoji!)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to get back on here! Things are quieting down somewhat so I will be able to get caught up and spend more time on the forum.
My son got his puppy the day after Thanksgiving and she is settling in well. She's very nippy & wants to bite/chew, but I think as we keep working with her she'll settle down. She's only about 10 weeks old. She has her 9 week checkup & shots later today. 
I'll post pictures when I have time tonight. She definitely keeps us busy! My oldest daughter has been home, she's in between finishing Vocational training and getting a job, so she's been a huge help. It's like having a young toddler again, except I can put this one in the crate when it's nap time lol!
The biting is the only issue we have so far. She's doing well with potty training. She's had a day or two with accidents, but she's young, she'll get it figured out  
We need to get her more toys, she's already getting bored with what she has, so we'll work on that 
We need to fence in part of the back yard so she can run off leash and play. We were just going to gate the back yard, but I'd prefer for her not to have access to the shed area or the barn gate. The weather has just been so nasty, it's hard to get things done. Our place is a swamp right now!


----------

